# Echo Gabel abzugeben



## nils_ghost (12. März 2003)

Moin
hab eine Echo Gabel zu verkaufen 
mit Disc-Aufnahme, ohne Canti-Sockel
schwarz lackiert. mit Rechnung von Jan G. 
echt nur 3 mal gefahren 

Falls jemand Interesse hat bescheid sagen
Fotos kann ich heut abend nachliefern


----------



## tobsen (12. März 2003)

also durchs umlackieren is wahrscheinlich die garantie flöten gegangen. 
was willst n noch haben für des teil?

is aber schon die neuauflage oder noch des alte teil mit den unterschiedlich langen holmen?

tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils_ghost (12. März 2003)

ist grad erst gekauft das teil vor ca 2 wochen
120 ist Neupreis
dacht dann schon noch so an 95


----------



## tingeltangeltill (12. März 2003)

26" oder?


----------



## tobsen (12. März 2003)

haste mal n bild oder so?
is die lackierung selbst gemacht ? qualität?

tobi


----------



## nils_ghost (12. März 2003)

jo 26"
lackierung ist selbst gemacht aber gut 
bild kann ich leider erst heut abend posten


----------



## tobsen (12. März 2003)

ok, also 95 is schon viel...


----------



## nils_ghost (12. März 2003)

so bilders


----------



## nils_ghost (12. März 2003)

noch eins


----------



## echo freak (13. März 2003)

also fuer den preis wirste sie nicht los!
warum willste die eigentlich verkaufen?


----------



## nils_ghost (13. März 2003)

weil ich bald ein anderes zweirrad haben werde in das die 
gabel nicht mehr reinpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (13. März 2003)

ein motorisiertes?


----------



## nils_ghost (13. März 2003)

neee
wird wieder eins zum tretten ein le toy


----------



## aramis (13. März 2003)

hübsch!


----------



## aramis (13. März 2003)

Warum passt da die Gabel nicht mehr rein? Hoch genug müsste sie doch bauen, oder?


----------



## nils_ghost (13. März 2003)

ja ne
kommt eine brave gabel rein die ist noch ein tick höher 
und von der optik her passt das besser


----------



## tobsen (13. März 2003)

krasses teil. was wiegt n des ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. März 2003)

Gib mir bitte link wo es die Brave gavel gibt, ich find nix!


----------



## ChrisKing (13. März 2003)

isn dirt/street Rahmen, wiegt über 2600g


----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. März 2003)

Ich will mal die Brave Gabel sehen und wissen wo man die Kaufen kann.....HALLOOOOO


----------



## CyberMAXX (13. März 2003)

die Brave Sachen bekommst Du über Cosmic


----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. März 2003)

Ohh, danke, hast recht! Weiss jemand wie schwer die is und wie hoch die baut??


----------



## aramis (13. März 2003)

Die brave-Gabel sieht genauso aus, wie die DMR Trailstar, nur eben aus Alu. Versteh echt nicht, warum die das Trialgabel nennen.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. März 2003)

Und wie Schwer is die Brave dann?? Die is bestimmt auch 435mm hoch oder?


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. März 2003)

die Pace ist auch 435 hoch nurso das du dich nich so rumquälst beider suche...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. März 2003)

ICH WEISS ABER DIE GIBTS NIRGENDS MEHR; ERST IM MAI; IS MIR ZU LANGE1


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. März 2003)

was hast denn eigentlich vor mit soner langen gabel!? und was wird der neue rahmen für einer!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. März 2003)

mmh


----------



## nils_ghost (13. März 2003)

brave gabel für günstige 169,- 
bei www.mkbike.de
sofort leiferbar aber nur in schwarz erhältlich

da die gabel aus alu ist kann die ja nicht so schwer sein 
wie dmr aus stahl 

und ein Le Toy in der kleinen Größe wiegt 2,6kg


----------



## nils_ghost (13. März 2003)

so sieht die aus


----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. März 2003)

Also Nils du bist sehr EDEL unterwegs 

Müssen mal gehen


----------



## nils_ghost (13. März 2003)

noch ist das nicht fertig das radel 
aber das wird schon


----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. März 2003)

Ich mein ja auch   gehen , hab jauch kein Rad!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. März 2003)

Die Brave Gabel is ja geil aber ich will die mal an irgend einem Bike sehen! Hat irgend einer n Original Bild von der Gabel oder nem Komplett Bike!?

Währe echt Nett


----------



## aramis (13. März 2003)

Wenn du´n bissl rumsuchst, findest du da sicher was. Google hat z. B. ne prima Bilder-Suche...


----------

